# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Магазин ICQ номеров.

## ВодкуГлыть

Позабавил этот сайт: http://newuin.ru/ Как вы думаете, легально ли получены выставленные на продажу UINы?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

таких магазинов полно, и везде способ добывания 100% не легальный..

----------


## mayas

угон айсекю и их продажа ничем не караеца

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> угон айсекю и их продажа ничем не караеца


И очень плохо, т.к. кража с целью извлечения материальной выгоды - кража и есть.

----------


## mayas

> И очень плохо, т.к. кража с целью извлечения материальной выгоды - кража и есть.


плохо то оно плохо.. но опять же за угон номера айсекю ничего не будет.
если только троев не впаривать (создание зланомерных программ для ЭВМ...) сплоиты там всякие итп

----------


## ed13

> плохо то оно плохо.. но опять же за угон номера айсекю ничего не будет.
> если только троев не впаривать (создание зланомерных программ для ЭВМ...) сплоиты там всякие итп


Повышаем свою юридическую грамотность:



> Статья 272 УК РФ. Неправомерный доступ к компьютерной информации
> 1. Неправомерный доступ к охраняемой законом компьютерной информации, то есть информации на машинном носителе, в электронно-вычислительной машине (ЭВМ), системе ЭВМ или их сети, если это деяние повлекло уничтожение, блокирование, модификацию либо копирование информации, нарушение работы ЭВМ, системы ЭВМ или их сети, - наказывается штрафом в размере от двухсот до пятисот минимальных размеров оплаты труда или в размере заработной платы или иного дохода осужденного за период от двух до пяти месяцев, либо исправительными работами на срок от шести месяцев до одного года, либо лишением свободы на срок до двух лет.
> 
> 2. То же деяние, совершенное группой лиц по предварительному сговору или организованной группой либо лицом с использованием своего служебного положения, а равно имеющим доступ к ЭВМ, системе ЭВМ или их сети, - наказывается штрафом в размере от пятисот до восьмисот минимальных размеров оплаты труда или в размере заработной платы или иного дохода осужденного за период от пяти до восьми месяцев, либо исправительными работами на срок от одного года до двух лет, либо арестом на срок от трех до шести месяцев, либо лишением свободы на срок до пяти лет.


Угон номера аськи как раз и является тем самым "неправомерным доступом к компьютерной информации"... Другое дело, что врядли отдел Р будет заниматься этим ввиду незначительности...

----------


## MedvedD

отдел сам по себе заниматься таким не станет - дел у них и так много, а вот по заявлению потерпевшего - очень даже просто

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Дело в том, что тут есть юридическая тонкость - по сути номер ICQ является собственностью AOL, а не конечного пользователя. Соответсвенно, у Вас есть только право пользования, а не владения и распоряжения.

----------


## Макcим

Я не юрист, но доказать что такой-то такой гражданин украл мою инфу практически невозможно...

----------


## ed13

MaXim, кроме прямых улик существуют еще и косвенные... Наличие у гражданина конфиденциальной информации, к которой у него не должно быть доступа, для суда говорит о том, что гражданин эту информацию уворовал... Если, конечно,  он не сможет внятно объяснить, откуда он ее получил законным путем...

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> MaXim, кроме прямых улик существуют еще и косвенные... Наличие у гражданина конфиденциальной информации, к которой у него не должно быть доступа, для суда говорит о том, что гражданин эту информацию уворовал... Если, конечно, он не сможет внятно объяснить, откуда он ее получил законным путем...


Я представляю себе счет-фактуру из этого магазина! lol

----------


## websaurus

> таких магазинов полно, и везде способ добывания 100% не легальный..


Неужели ты твёрдо веришь, что все 6 знаки, 7 знаки, и 8 знаки были разобраны пользователями и ими пользуются. 
Если номер неведимка (inv), то он однозначно не был в пользовании так как номер становится определяем поиском только после того, как на него подключиться пользователь, даже не меняя пароля выданого ICQ службой. 
Прежде чем бросать такие заявления ознакомься с вопросом, зачем людей оскорблять.

----------


## ed13

websaurus, чушь говорите... ВСЕ 6 и 7-знаки были разобраны еще в прошлом веке и я сильно сомневаюсь, что Мирабилис стал бы кому-то передавать, а уж тем более продавать освободившиеся номера... Абсолютно ВСЕ 6 и 7-мизначные  номера, которые продаются, получены незаконным путем, чаще всего кражей паролей...

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> Если номер неведимка (inv), то он однозначно не был в пользовании..


Вопрос сколько времени? Может хозяин просто его не юзал.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> MaXim, кроме прямых улик существуют еще и косвенные... Наличие у гражданина конфиденциальной информации, к которой у него не должно быть доступа, для суда говорит о том, что гражданин эту информацию уворовал... Если, конечно,  он не сможет внятно объяснить, откуда он ее получил законным путем...


У нас пока презумпция невиновности -человек не виновен, пока не доказанно обратное.

----------


## websaurus

> Вопрос сколько времени? Может хозяин просто его не юзал.


В принципе да если долго не использовать номерок, то он опять становится инвизом. И согласен, что они разобраны, но не все используются по тому, что являются товаром. Вообще 100 семизнаков стоит примерно 10 баксов, вы хотите сказать, что торговец их увёл у людей? Представьте сколько времени ему нужно, чтобы подобрать пароли на 100 номерков инвизов, потом сколько траффика на это ушло, а потом дождаться, чтобы они стали инвизами и всё это за 10 баксов. Овчинка выделки не стоит.

----------


## ed13

Alex_Goodwin, а давайте не будем путать мягкое с кислым... Меня всегда умиляет стремление использовать некие термины, не понимая их сути... В контексте обсуждаемого вопроса виновность либо невиновность устанавливает исключительно суд, а для суда наличие у вас на компьютере информации, которую вы не имеете возможность получить легальным путем, является доказательством вашей вины... И для того, чтобы убедить суд в вашей невиновности, вам придется четко и внятно объяснить, как могла попасть к вам эта информация ЛЕГАЛЬНЫМ путем... Так что презумпция невиновности тут совершенно не при чем...

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> Alex_Goodwin, а давайте не будем путать мягкое с кислым... Меня всегда умиляет стремление использовать некие термины, не понимая их сути... В контексте обсуждаемого вопроса виновность либо невиновность устанавливает исключительно суд, а для суда наличие у вас на компьютере информации, которую вы не имеете возможность получить легальным путем, является доказательством вашей вины... И для того, чтобы убедить суд в вашей невиновности, вам придется четко и внятно объяснить, как могла попасть к вам эта информация ЛЕГАЛЬНЫМ путем... Так что презумпция невиновности тут совершенно не при чем...


Я не путаю. Я диссертацию на кафедре уголовного процесса и криминалистики защитил. Наличие на моем компьютере информации самой по себе не является доказательством. Доказывайте умысел и размер причиненного ущерба. Это во-первых. Еще надо доказать, что эту информацию именно я "добыл" и именно не законным путем. Может я просто в открытом доступе получил, петя по аське кинул, или некий злобный хакер/сосед устроил на моем компе хранилище... 
Ничего у вас не выйдет.

----------


## ed13

Alex_Goodwin, весьма насмешили... Я бы совершенно не удивлялся, слыша подобные речи из уст какого-нибудь безграмотного пионера, абсолютно юридически безграмотного, не разбирающегося в ИТ и не ведающего реалий нашей жизни... Слышать подобное из уст юридически грамотного (с ваших слов) и достаточно продвинутого в ИТ (о чем говорит ваше звание "Helper") человека весьма странно... 
Описываю сценарий вашего общения с дотошным и грамотным следователем:



> я просто в открытом доступе получил


 - ссылочку, плз? Через неделю в деле справка что подобного домена не существовало или данных материалов на данном ресурсе никогда не было...



> петя по аське кинул


 - ID пети? Через неделю справочку в дело, что такой ID неактивен уже пяток лет, либо показания пети, что он знать вас не знает и ни о каких сброшенных вам материалах не ведает... 


> некий злобный хакер/сосед устроил на моем компе хранилище


 - через два дня вам покажут логи с вашего компа, свидетельствующие, что никаких посторонних злонамеренных действий на вашем компе не производилось... После чего следователю это все надоест и он сунет вас в КПЗ на 72 часа... После первых суток пребывания там вы сами расскажете все, что его интересует, чтобы не находиться там более ...

----------


## websaurus

> Описываю сценарий вашего общения с дотошным и грамотным следователем:
>  - ссылочку, плз? Через неделю в деле справка что подобного домена не существовало или данных материалов на данном ресурсе никогда не было...
>  - ID пети? Через неделю справочку в дело, что такой ID неактивен уже пяток лет, либо показания пети, что он знать вас не знает и ни о каких сброшенных вам материалах не ведает...  - через два дня вам покажут логи с вашего компа, свидетельствующие, что никаких посторонних злонамеренных действий на вашем компе не производилось... После чего следователю это все надоест и он сунет вас в КПЗ на 72 часа... После первых суток пребывания там вы сами расскажете все, что его интересует, чтобы не находиться там более ...


Я не юрист, но могу сказать :
 - по 1 пункту найди любую удалённую ссылку с буржуинского файлообменика (например файл удалён истекло время хранения) их можно найти в на любом форуме в самом начале темы и пусть следователь попробует получить хоть какую нить инфу от них( что лежало, какой размер)
- по 2 пункту а ты найди этого Петю в инете не в городе все друг друга по имени и фамилии не знают, дай следаку любой спам номерок или купи vis номер и пусть ждет следак, что ответит Петя.
- по 3 пункту ну сунут ну и что, вы что до сих пор считает как только попал в камеру из вас там сразу начнут делать "петуха" так статья не та вроде к изнасилованию не имеет отношения или как опытный юрист скажете, что имеет!!!
Извините за оффтоп и флейм.

----------


## Ego1st

> Неужели ты твёрдо веришь, что все 6 знаки, 7 знаки, и 8 знаки были разобраны пользователями и ими пользуются. 
> Если номер неведимка (inv), то он однозначно не был в пользовании так как номер становится определяем поиском только после того, как на него подключиться пользователь, даже не меняя пароля выданого ICQ службой. 
> Прежде чем бросать такие заявления ознакомься с вопросом, зачем людей оскорблять.


инвизами они стали не потому что долго ими не пользовались, а потому что пару раз с базам мирабилис происходил сбой, сначало все 5-6 в инвиз ушли, второй раз те кто в онлайн на тот момент были, вроде, точно уже не помню.. негородите ерунду если точно незнаете.. с вопросом вам надо ознакомиться, а я сним уже знаком..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## websaurus

> инвизами они стали не потому что долго ими не пользовались, а потому что пару раз с базам мирабилис происходил сбой, сначало все 5-6 в инвиз ушли, второй раз те кто в онлайн на тот момент были, вроде, точно уже не помню.. негородите ерунду если точно незнаете.. с вопросом вам надо ознакомиться, а я сним уже знаком..


Так купите номерок инвиз, и пробейте его через поиск,  результат поиска ноль. Далее зайдите на учётную запись всего раз и проверьте потом номер поиском результат номер виден. 
А из ваших рассуждений в двух постах следует, что все 5 и 6 знаки внезапно стали инвизами и были украдены плохими людьми.
Мой совет побродите по специализированным форумам и почитайте.

----------


## Vinni

> через два дня вам покажут логи с вашего компа, свидетельствующие, что никаких посторонних злонамеренных действий на вашем компе не производилось...


Тут иногда сам намеренно мучаешься чтобы добыть нужные логи, а у Вас пришёл следователь и все логи на месте. Прямо типа:
c : > type main_hack.log
   С П Р А В К А
Дана компьютером Васи следователю Петрищенко
в том, что никаких злонамеренных действий в период
с 2007-01-01 03:00 GMT+3 по 2007-05-01 03:00 GMT+4
хакером Петей не осуществлялось. Зато я слышал как
Петя набл...ал в подъезде на коврик бабы Маши.

----------


## Ego1st

> Так купите номерок инвиз, и пробейте его через поиск, результат поиска ноль. Далее зайдите на учётную запись всего раз и проверьте потом номер поиском результат номер виден. 
> А из ваших рассуждений в двух постах следует, что все 5 и 6 знаки внезапно стали инвизами и были украдены плохими людьми.
> Мой совет побродите по специализированным форумам и почитайте.


вы меня вообще незнаете, в тех специализированых форумах (как вы их назвали) я могу туда заходить, куда вам пока что и не светит.. количество номерков разноплановых от 5* до 7* у меня уже было с десяток=)) ненадо меня убеждать в том в чём сами не уверены..

----------


## websaurus

> вы меня вообще незнаете, в тех специализированых форумах (как вы их назвали) я могу туда заходить, куда вам пока что и не светит.. количество номерков разноплановых от 5* до 7* у меня уже было с десяток=)) ненадо меня убеждать в том в чём сами не уверены..


Давайте не будем убеждать друг друга в собственной значимости вы меня также не знаете. Смешно, а я номерки покупал десятками и раздавал на форумах и в том , что я сказал я уверен. 
А если вы говорите, что все торговцы номерками  асек  воры, то у вас нет точно никаких допусков.
Там не простят такие оскорбления.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Давайте не будем убеждать друг друга в собственной значимости вы меня также не знаете. Смешно, а я номерки покупал десятками и раздавал на форумах и в том , что я сказал я уверен. 
> А если вы говорите, что все торговцы номерками асек воры, то у вас нет точно никаких допусков.
> Там не простят такие оскорбления.


Ну если они не воры, то какой же способ получения таких вот "красивых" UIN? Ведь, согласитесь, если бы он был бы легален, то стал бы общедоступным, тогда и весь бизнес по торговле "номерами" вылетел бы в трубу!

----------


## Ego1st

> Ну если они не воры, то какой же способ получения таких вот "красивых" UIN? Ведь, согласитесь, если бы он был бы легален, то стал бы общедоступным, тогда и весь бизнес по торговле "номерами" вылетел бы в трубу!


мираблы притарговывают, сначало анрегнут, а потом, по магазинам расфасовывают=)))

----------


## fotorama

ребят почитал вашу ветку интересная у ва дискусия получилась ..... но вот меня интерисует еще 1 не поднятый в вашей ветке вопрос.... а что если даже все номера легальные а магазин левый.... тоесть вы выбрали себе номерок по вкусу платите деньги (скорей всего веб мани) а номерок вам не дают либо присылают вместо логина с паролем письмецо типо (lolololololololol)......
вот хотелось бы о этом узнать побольше чтоб не получить даное послание=)

----------


## websaurus

> ребят почитал вашу ветку интересная у ва дискусия получилась ..... но вот меня интерисует еще 1 не поднятый в вашей ветке вопрос.... а что если даже все номера легальные а магазин левый.... тоесть вы выбрали себе номерок по вкусу платите деньги (скорей всего веб мани) а номерок вам не дают либо присылают вместо логина с паролем письмецо типо (lolololololololol)......
> вот хотелось бы о этом узнать побольше чтоб не получить даное послание=)


Чтобы этого не получилось, нужно брать номерок только в проверенном месте о котором были отзывы на форумах только положительные и не обязательно брать в магазине дешевле брать у простого торговца.
На некоторых форумах есть даже чёрный список куда заносят кидал. Также есть люди из числа администрации этих форумов, которые выступают гарантами таких сделок за определённый процент от сделки.
Если вы хотите купить номерок обратитесь ко мне в ПМ и я дам ссылки на людей и форумы где можно увидеть отзывы об этих людях.
*Ego1st расскажите мне пожалуйста, а как  продаются девятизнаки по 1 тысяче штук их тоже украли или мираблы анрегнули.*

----------


## ScratchyClaws

А  вот читаю вашу беседу и не могу понять, а почему на icq.com не висит огромный банер с *самыми дешевыми номерами оптом от производителя?* или не внимательно смотрела??

----------


## websaurus

Извините, не понял к чему вы это пишите?

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Если бы номера продавались легально, то мираблис бы первый ими торговал

----------


## fotorama

> Если бы номера продавались легально, то мираблис бы первый ими торговал


хм.... почему это?.... многие вещи в нашей жизни бесплатны.... но если вы хотите выделиться то можно заплотить неким людям деньги "Обсолютно легально" чтоб получить чтото по лутьше.... далеко ходить за примсером не буду возьму из не давно пережитых событий...... 
например чтоб снять или поставить машину на учет нужно иногда постоять не в малой очереди или же подать заявление в загс (например на 07.07.07 чесло) я стал сведетелем того что некии люди стоновяться в эти очереди а потом продают свои места вних.... при этом ничего не укого не ворую ...... тагже и с асей может быть ... просто болие суетливые люди успели набрать хорошие номера а теперь их продают... ИМХО

P/s извеняюсь за арфографию просто я пьян=)

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Чтобы этого не получилось, нужно брать номерок только в проверенном месте о котором были отзывы на форумах только положительные*.*


Знаю я такое место, ICQ.com называется.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> хм.... почему это?.... многие вещи в нашей жизни бесплатны.... но если вы хотите выделиться то можно заплотить неким людям деньги "Обсолютно легально" чтоб получить чтото по лутьше.... далеко ходить за примсером не буду возьму из не давно пережитых событий...... 
> например чтоб снять или поставить машину на учет нужно иногда постоять не в малой очереди или же подать заявление в загс (например на 07.07.07 чесло) я стал сведетелем того что некии люди стоновяться в эти очереди а потом продают свои места вних.... при этом ничего не укого не ворую ...... тагже и с асей может быть ... просто болие суетливые люди успели набрать хорошие номера а теперь их продают... ИМХО
> 
> P/s извеняюсь за арфографию просто я пьян=)


Ну-ну, кто-то суетился, собирал на заре ICQ короткие номера для дальнейшей перепродажи в будущем, предвидя, насколько это выгодно.

----------


## Ego1st

> номерок вам не дают либо присылают вместо логина с паролем письмецо типо (lolololololololol)......
> вот хотелось бы о этом узнать побольше чтоб не получить даное послание=)


покупаеться через любого гаранта форумов типа злой, ачат, дл и т.д. или с протекцией 999 дней..




> Ego1st расскажите мне пожалуйста, а как продаются девятизнаки по 1 тысяче штук их тоже украли или мираблы анрегнули.


украли - брутом (неповерите на пароль 123, можно тысяч 30 9* снять), трояном, поработали реггером (ща уж точно незнаю, раньше им точно делали)..

----------


## fotorama

> Ну-ну, кто-то суетился, собирал на заре ICQ короткие номера для дальнейшей перепродажи в будущем, предвидя, насколько это выгодно.


ну пчему так сразу..... скарей всего тагже существуют боты для регистрации аси...... а например бывшие мираблисы знаю какие номерки еще не зарегены или уже унрегены и знаю как их получить вот и суетяться добывая и перепродовая их.....
и прошу зарание учесть я не утверждаю что все магазины легальные и что номера там не ворованые но конкретно на них ставить штамп "ВОРОВ" тоже нельзя..... ИМХО......
П/с 
ктонить всеже может посоветаовать ресурс где при покупке аси не кинут?????

----------


## fotorama

[quote=Ego1st;112429]покупаеться через любого гаранта форумов типа злой, ачат, дл и т.д. или с протекцией 999 дней..

так про гаранта я понел а как понять протекцией 999 дней???? что то я не врубился=)

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> Alex_Goodwin, весьма насмешили... Я бы совершенно не удивлялся, слыша подобные речи из уст какого-нибудь безграмотного пионера, абсолютно юридически безграмотного, не разбирающегося в ИТ и не ведающего реалий нашей жизни... Слышать подобное из уст юридически грамотного (с ваших слов) и достаточно продвинутого в ИТ (о чем говорит ваше звание "Helper") человека весьма странно... 
> Описываю сценарий вашего общения с дотошным и грамотным следователем:
>  - ссылочку, плз? Через неделю в деле справка что подобного домена не существовало или данных материалов на данном ресурсе никогда не было...
>  - ID пети? Через неделю справочку в дело, что такой ID неактивен уже пяток лет, либо показания пети, что он знать вас не знает и ни о каких сброшенных вам материалах не ведает... 
>  - через два дня вам покажут логи с вашего компа, свидетельствующие, что никаких посторонних злонамеренных действий на вашем компе не производилось... 
> После чего следователю это все надоест и он сунет вас в КПЗ на 72 часа... После первых суток пребывания там вы сами расскажете все, что его интересует, чтобы не находиться там более ...


И как у вас следователь справочку с рапидшары попросит?
А у AOL?
Логи и чо, это доказательство? Давайте постанавление о проведении экспертизы - такое возможно только в рамках уголовного дела. А про самоудаляющиеся зловреды слышали?
После 72 часов он меня домой отпустит ибо надо или домой или обвинение предъявлять (постановление о привлечении в качастве обвиняемого.)

----------


## Ego1st

[QUOTE=fotorama;112525]


> покупаеться через любого гаранта форумов типа злой, ачат, дл и т.д. или с протекцией 999 дней..
> 
> так про гаранта я понел а как понять протекцией 999 дней???? что то я не врубился=)


http://www.webmoney.ru/rus/about/dem...otection.shtml

----------


## websaurus

> украли - брутом (неповерите на пароль 123, можно тысяч 30 9* снять), трояном, поработали реггером (ща уж точно незнаю, раньше им точно делали)..


Так я не пойму как можно украсть то что бесплатно, девятизнаки до сих пор ещё можно получить. Да и как брутить того чего нет ведь получая номерок в icq.com вы получаете сгенерированный ими пароль. Это я к тому, что их можно получить и честным путём.
P.S Не поверите, но есть такие прозорливые люди, которые смотрят в будущее!!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

В таких объёмах? Это уже сквоттинг.

----------


## fotorama

[quote=Ego1st;112560]


> http://www.webmoney.ru/rus/about/dem...otection.shtml


благодарю за разъяснение :Wink: 



> P.S Не поверите, но есть такие прозорливые люди, которые смотрят в будущее!!!


полностью согласен..... таких людей пално.....

----------


## 123

позабавили хелперы, я админ newuin.ru 
Насчет легальности, нет тут воровства, т.к. лично я "подбираю" красивые номера, которые не использовались годами, которые были давно регнуты и забыты...
Я никогда не обламывал кого то на номер, банально покупателю будет не маза сидеть на уине, где его будет колупать старый хозяин и его кореша...
Такой же политики придерживаются болшинство магазов, така что думайте перед тем как "блестеть" умом, и про легальность тут писать.

----------


## Exxx

> Насчет легальности, нет тут воровства, т.к. лично я "подбираю" красивые номера, которые не использовались годами, которые были давно регнуты и забыты...


1) Есть легальный способ получить номерок, про него можно почитать тут Всё остальное левак.

2) У Вас или у владельца nеwuin.ru есть разрешение на занятие коммерческой деятельностью? Вы оформляете надлежащим образом покупку номера? Вы платите налоги? Нет воровства (даже если это так) не тоже самое что легальность  :Wink: 

3) "которые были давно регнуты и забыты". Вы в отношении каждого "забытого" номера уверены на 100% что он "забыт" и не нужен своему владельцу.

----------


## 123

1) кому, как угодно...
2) Может чисто юридически и не назвать это легальным, но и нет ничего страшного и криминального
3) Номера невидимки, которые не ищутся в поиске. Становятся невидимыми, когда в них не логинятся несколько лет. 

Я не пытаюсь отмазаться, но умиляет видеть правильно построенные предложения с умными словами, но которые несут в себе бред.

----------


## ed13

> 1) кому, как угодно...
> 2) Может чисто юридически и не назвать это легальным, но и нет ничего страшного и криминального
> 3) Номера невидимки, которые не ищутся в поиске. Становятся невидимыми, когда в них не логинятся несколько лет. 
> 
> Я не пытаюсь отмазаться, но умиляет видеть правильно построенные предложения с умными словами, но которые несут в себе бред.


Ну да, ну да... Единственный способ "легально" получить уже зарегистрированный номер - купить его у хозяина... Все остальное *кража*... От того, что вы крадете забытую/не нужную хозяину вещь, она кражей быть не перестает... Так что не нужно тут песни петь... Или вы к каждому номеру даете гарантию, что он вам добровольно передан?

----------


## 123

ладно, мы просто как варвары отнимаем у честных граждан их номера, некоторые не выдерживают и кончают с собой или же доживают остатки своей никчемной жизни с этим грузом на душе. Я предлагаю объявить охоту на всех у кого красивый номерок, т.к. он полюбому УКРАДЕН и карать таких людей незамедлительным убиением.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> Ну да, ну да... Единственный способ "легально" получить уже зарегистрированный номер - купить его у хозяина...


Вот только хозяин номера это AOL и никто больше.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> 3) Номера невидимки, которые не ищутся в поиске. Становятся невидимыми, когда в них не логинятся несколько лет.


А "номера-невидимки" - это не миф? - позвольте поинтересоваться. :Cheesy:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> А "номера-невидимки" - это не миф? - позвольте поинтересоваться.


Номером неведимкой у тебя может быть и 9 знак... особенно если ты туда инфы ни какой не вносил... то найти его не возможно он не ищется в поиске, а вот дабавить в легкую  :Wink:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

нашла вот такую страничку на одном сайте...
говорит о многом... 
http://www.icqinfo.ru/hacklist.shtml
и далее там же http://www.icqinfo.ru/wanted.shtml

----------


## Shark

Всего угнано шестизначных номеров: более 10 000 штук
Всего угнано семизначных номер: более 206 000 штук
Всего угнано восьмизначных номеров: более 4 000 штук

Шестизнаки и семизнаки. Давайте не будем про честность....

----------


## Lamazz

123,
с каких пор визиблы в элитные попали?

Есть лохи, которые за визибл такие деньги платят?




> Элитный номер подчеркивает Ваш имидж и говорит
> окружающим о том, что
> владелец номера вращается в высших кругах, куда простым смертным вход закрыт.


гримасы рыночной экономики

----------


## Мяу

А меня вот интересует, опасно ли для самого пользователя покупать номера таким образом?  :Cool:  Ну, вот купил он новый красивый номер, подключил и тп. А вирусы\шпионы там всякие или что-то типа них не полезут из новой аськи?  :00000508: 
Что вы можете сказать про дальнейшую безопасность в использовании купленного асечного номера?  :Type 2:

----------


## Макcим

> Что вы можете сказать про дальнейшую безопасность в использовании купленного асечного номера?


Это больше от клиента зависит, чем от номера.

----------


## Мяу

Ну это понятно, что надо соблюдать элементарную осторожность, не кликать по неизвестным ссылкам, отключить передачу файлов и тп.  :Smiley: 
У меня немного другой вопрос - может ли быть такое, что в купленный номер аськи уже встроен каким-нибудь образом вирус и при запуске этого нового номера он возьмет и активируется? Или такое невозможно?

----------


## Макcим

Номера зарегистрированы на серверах AOL Вы же только получаете пароль, где там может быть вирус?

----------


## Мяу

Наверное, глупый вопрос задала, сорри 
Просто вирусописатели все больше и больше "совершенствуют" свое мастерство, от них уже не знаешь, чего ожидать и волей-неволей начинаешь подозревать подвох везде, где только можно..

----------

